# Chatterbait ?



## Jim (Sep 11, 2008)

Who in your opinion makes the best Chatterbait type bait on the market? I used one that DP used to make (Black and Blue) but it is starting to chip. It caught the biggest fish up in Maine this year, and to think about it, it always produced.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 11, 2008)

My personal favorite is the Strike King Pure Poison. It is designed specifically to be a chatter style bait, they don't just take a jig and throw a blade on it. If you have ever seen the bait you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2008)

I still have some of teh DP Chatterbaits - never used them much but like they way they look


----------



## Leadfootjr (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the BooYah Boogie Bait really well. The action on those baits is unreal anyway but i am kinda partial to those. The Original Chatterbait is a heck of a bait too.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> My personal favorite is the Strike King Pure Poison. It is designed specifically to be a chatter style bait, they don't just take a jig and throw a blade on it. If you have ever seen the bait you know what I am talking about.


This is the only style ive used, only have had 2 and both found new homes on the bottom, really did like the action for the 20 or so combined casts i made with em ( i think I lost on on the first cast)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2008)

I use the term "chatter snags" for these baits!


I really wanted to use them in the salt for bluefish and stripers - I bet they will drive those fish nuts! I keep forgetting about this plan so I have yet to try it


----------



## Nickk (Sep 11, 2008)

I've only used the Vibrashocks by Karu Lures, formerly Gotstafish.

I haven't given them too much time though and have only had one hookup(and subsequent loss) on them but people rave about them.


https://www.karulures.com/


----------



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I use the term "chatter snags" for these baits!
> 
> 
> I really wanted to use them in the salt for bluefish and stripers - I bet they will drive those fish nuts! I keep forgetting about this plan so I have yet to try it


Good idea!


----------



## browndog (Sep 11, 2008)

i have 4 DP"s assorted colors but i havent givin them a fair chance.on opinion yet.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

browndog said:


> i have 4 DP"s assorted colors but i havent givin them a fair chance.on opinion yet.




Where or how did you score those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## browndog (Sep 12, 2008)

my uncle.i dont know where he got them.he"s kinda old and grouchy and typical to him when he handed them to me he mumbled something about if it aint top water i wont use it.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 12, 2008)

what's DP?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2008)

Nickk said:


> what's DP?




Damn People who owned Peoples Choice Bait. Man made me a bait junkie and then cut me off. For mysterious reasons he suddenly stopped making (or at least selling) custom baits and, as far as I know, has had no contact with anyone regarding fishing or otherwise.

We all hope he returns soon


----------



## Nickk (Sep 13, 2008)

oh, I didn't know he ever made "chatter" baits.


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 13, 2008)

I use The Original Chatter Bait.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2008)

Nickk said:


> oh, I didn't know he ever made "chatter" baits.




He did for a little bit but never put it on the site because Chatterbait went sue happy because of the copying.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 12, 2008)

You can make your own "chatterbaits". Barlow's Tackle Express in Richarson Texas sells what they call "Shakee Blades" made from 0.018 stainless steel (much heavier and more durable than most c-bait blades) that you can attach to any jig head. The site is: https://www.barlowstackle.com/make-shakee-baits.html .

I have fished several of the commercially made baits as well as my own made-up ones and have never personally caught anything on them. They do look good in the water, though.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2008)

shootisttx said:


> You can make your own "chatterbaits". Barlow's Tackle Express in Richarson Texas sells what they call "Shakee Blades" made from 0.018 stainless steel (much heavier and more durable than most c-bait blades) that you can attach to any jig head. The site is: https://www.barlowstackle.com/make-shakee-baits.html .
> 
> I have fished several of the commercially made baits as well as my own made-up ones and have never personally caught anything on them. They do look good in the water, though.




I'm already on it. I am making a bunch. I am having the heads poured as we speak and I am going to order the blades from them. I cant wait.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> shootisttx said:
> 
> 
> > You can make your own "chatterbaits". Barlow's Tackle Express in Richarson Texas sells what they call "Shakee Blades" made from 0.018 stainless steel (much heavier and more durable than most c-bait blades) that you can attach to any jig head. The site is: https://www.barlowstackle.com/make-shakee-baits.html .
> ...




DON'T!

I have a bunch of blades that I don't need.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool man! Let me know what you want for them.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 13, 2008)

PM your address,
I'll take a pic so you know what they are.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 11, 2009)

:twisted: Booyah Boogee Bait is my favorite. Make sure you change the snap swivel with a quality brand. Caught some quality fish on em' last year.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2009)

Pigs! :beer:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Booyah Boogee Bait is my favorite. Make sure you change the snap swivel with a quality brand. Caught some quality fish on em' last year.



First of all welcome to the site my friend, glad to have you aboard, I was just going to mention that I knew someone who swears by the "boogee" bait, you beat me to it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome FD! Good to see you on here!


----------



## Brine (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the action the best with the original chatterbait out of the 2 other knock-offs I've tried, but the hooks are horrible. Make sure to keep thiem sharp, and just like a spinnerbait, you can add a trailer if you are having problems with fish coming off. 

I prefer to throw it over grass and on grass edges. It's a great bait to throw for a kicker fish.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a few my dad gave me for my Bday but haven't had a chance to use them, I believe they are the original chatter baits. And welcome aboard FishDevil, gald to see ya.


----------



## redbug (Mar 12, 2009)

new blood to an old topic is great They Are some nice slobs!!!!! 
I had a great season with the chatter baits 2 summers ago then kinda forgot about them
now thanks to fish devil and the approaching spring I'll be digging them out for a workout this year

Wayne


----------



## ho_shi (Mar 16, 2009)

Nickk said:


> I've only used the Vibrashocks by Karu Lures, formerly Gotstafish.
> 
> I haven't given them too much time though and have only had one hookup(and subsequent loss) on them but people rave about them.
> 
> ...




the few chatters i have use have all been KARU too

go visit Karl and tell him AJ sent ya


----------

